# Flavour Monks Samples



## RainstormZA (28/11/18)

Who got their Flavour Monks Samples from @Richio from the Black Friday sale?

I got three - Tropical, Divine Custard and Biscuit.




Should I throw them in together or individually? And how much can one make with 1ml concentrate? I'm used to making large batches so not sure how to proceed here.

And post your samples here in the comments with your feedback on them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (28/11/18)

Tropical - omg it smells just like a mixed breakfast juice. I wanted to drink it like a shooter. Yummy!

Divine Custard - very sweet smell, almost like a caramel shooter. 

Biscuit - vanilla smell, typical of a biscuit mixture. Smells yummy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GSM500 (28/11/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Tropical - omg it smells just like a mixed breakfast juice. I wanted to drink it like a shooter. Yummy!
> 
> Divine Custard - very sweet smell, almost like a caramel shooter.
> 
> Biscuit - vanilla smell, typical of a biscuit mixture. Smells yummy.


I got exactly the same combo

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (28/11/18)

Also got the same sample back. 

Thinking im going to go ahead and and mix each separately as 30ml at 3% each and see how they come out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Vaporator00 (28/11/18)

I also have some, will post pic in a bit. Think one is bubble gum and the other one is G&T.... Can't remember the third

Also not to sure on how to go about mixing them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Cornelius (28/11/18)

From what I could gather as individuals you need to mix 8 to 10 %
I got some as well but haven't touched it. Maybe @Richio can clarify, a) is it intended as a one shot , b) mix percentages.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RainstormZA (28/11/18)

Cornelius said:


> From what I could gather as individuals you need to mix 8 to 10 %
> I got some as well but haven't touched it. Maybe @Richio can clarify, a) is it intended as a one shot , b) mix percentages.


Didn't you get the leaflet that came with the samples?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (28/11/18)

Maybe i should try a Fruity custard with a cookie base by mixing them all together..mmmm

Tropical - 5%
Custard - 8%
Biscuit - 3%

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dietz (28/11/18)

I got
_- Sweet Betsy Bubble Gum_
Smells Delicious, a Strong bubblegum but no the wicks type of bubble gum. more the traditional round candy bubblegum with a littlebit of the Wicks vibe going without the menthol/cool of wicks. defo alot more complex than my description here

_- Sweet Betsy Forrest mix_
Another promising one, full of Berries that scream red!! looking forward to testing this one.

_- Gin & Tonic_
Well I could almost get drunk just off the smell of this, Smells exactly like the real deal. Still trying to decide If I want to do anything with this as im not a huge fan of Gin and tonic as it is.

@Tashy has already whipped up a Killer sample with the Sweet Betsy Bubble Gum and it seems to be a very promising Bubblegum! I am looking forward to testing more by Flavor Monks!
Thanks to @Richio and the BLCK team for these awesome little samples and for staying on top the rest on BLCK Friday!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (28/11/18)

Dietz said:


> Well I could almost get drunk just off the smell of this, Smells exactly like the real deal.


Lol @RenaldoRheeder said the same thing 

Looking forward to seeing the results of everyone's concoctions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (28/11/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Tropical - omg it smells just like a mixed breakfast juice. I wanted to drink it like a shooter. Yummy!
> 
> Divine Custard - very sweet smell, almost like a caramel shooter.
> 
> Biscuit - vanilla smell, typical of a biscuit mixture. Smells yummy.



Now that I think of my love for an ice cold vape - it would be ideal if I mixed Tropical with WS23.

Then for the custard and biscuit, I'll mix those two together with whatever concentrates I have in my stash - pistachio, maybe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (29/11/18)

Ok so last night i while mixing other juice i decided that im going to make some type of tropical custard tart....lol

FM Biscuit - 1.4%
FM Divine Custard - 2%
FM Tropical - 3%

I will let this one steep for a week and then give it a vape and will post my comments on this thread. Didnt want to start off too high with the percentages due to not knowing how strong the flavors are. 

Only time will tell.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (29/11/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Lol @RenaldoRheeder said the same thing
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the results of everyone's concoctions.



I mixed the G&T at 4% with 0.8% WS-23 (20%) and to me the smell never translated into the vape. What did you do?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (29/11/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Now that I think of my love for an ice cold vape - it would be ideal if I mixed Tropical with WS23.
> 
> Then for the custard and biscuit, I'll mix those two together with whatever concentrates I have in my stash - pistachio, maybe.


Ok I just mixed all of mine - 1ml is around 1.6% (0.96) so not much room to work with a 1ml sample really. Both in 60ml bottles

I used pistachio with the custard and biscuit. Then 1.6% Tropical with 0.6% WS23.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Huffapuff (29/11/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Ok I just mixed all of mine - 1ml is around 1.6% (0.96) so not much room to work with a 1ml sample really. Both in 60ml bottles
> 
> I used pistachio with the custard and biscuit. Then 1.6% Tropical with 0.6% WS23.


Y'know you don't have to fill the bottle all the way up

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA (7/12/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Tropical - omg it smells just like a mixed breakfast juice. I wanted to drink it like a shooter. Yummy!
> 
> Divine Custard - very sweet smell, almost like a caramel shooter.
> 
> Biscuit - vanilla smell, typical of a biscuit mixture. Smells yummy.


All of that applies to smell only 

Tried vaping it today, the taste was almost non-existent . IMHO they sucked to be honest.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (7/12/18)

RainstormZA said:


> All of that applies to smell only
> 
> Tried vaping it today, the taste was almost non-existent . IMHO they sucked to be honest.



I had the same experience with the Gin and Tonic. Even at the recommended 4% the smell did not match the vape


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB (7/12/18)

Concrete's notes on the G&T:



> Slightly more tonic than gin. Good complex quinine bitterness but the sweetness here tastes a little artificial. A lot like a gin and tonic, just a bit too heavy on store-brand diet tonic water.
> 
> Inhale has a little harsh and thin, mostly juniper. Exhale is mostly quinine, honestly. Bitter lime zest and juniper top notes, but a full accurate tonic water quinine. Light to moderate density. Tonic note is a bit one-dimensional, but most tonic water tends to be. Seems a tiny bit oversweet to me, with a definite aspartame note.
> 
> S&V concentration testing, this is working a lot like the other FM Gins. 1% and 2% is pretty solidly quinine, with the tonic note taking on a bit more complexity from that bitter lime zest at 2%. 3% is giving you more of the juniper, and balancing that tonic water a bit. 4% is giving you more juniper, and upping the boozy character here. 5% is definitely juniper-forward, but that tonic is getting too sweet. I'd mix with this at 1.5% if you just want the quinine here, 3% if you want to add a lower percentage of another gin for a fuller gin and tonic, and 4% if you want to use this for a gin and tonic without additional gin backup.


----------



## RainstormZA (29/4/19)

So did anyone test their mixes?


----------

